

RSS feed is broken, and submission form is sometimes broken - oudeis

I could not find a link to support, so submitting it here.
There are 2 problems with the site:<p>1. Links in RSS feed are broken; they look like http://news.ycombinator.comitem/?id=101517 instead of the correct http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=101517<p>2. Submission form is missing the text field if you get to access it through news.ycombinator.com/x instead of news.ycombinator.com/submit (this happens when you are redirected to submission form after login)<p>Cheers
======
christefano
Here's a Feedburner feed that was set up almost a year ago. The links to
comments are broken in this feed as well, but at least the MIME type is
application/rss+xml instead of text/html.

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/YCombinatorStartupNews>

------
mixmax
Also the "more" link to the next page doesn't work if you have been on the
current page for some time.

Look like it breaks when the fnid variable is updated to reflect changes in
the next page as stories are moving up and down the page.

Should be easy to fix.

------
andreyf
#1 was already fixed once here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100946>

I guess the changes didn't stick after the server was restarted?

~~~
rob
#1 still seems broke to me, using NetNewsWire on OS X.

------
marketer
There's a wrapper for the news feed which works with the features of google
reader:

<http://harumi.ath.cx/newsyc>

------
dualogy
This is Arc alpha, I believe. Stuff happens...

------
nate
RSS still broken.

~~~
christefano
It's fixed now.

